# Mefoblank



## Angler 1991 (21. April 2007)

Ich bin z zt auf der Suche nach einem schönen Mefoblank|supergri 
Er soll folgende Kriterien besitzten:
-3 bis 3,15m
-Ein Wurfgewicht um die 20gr haben 
-Eine Schnelle Aktion,nicht allzuhart,da ich mit geflochtener fische 
-im drill bis ins Handteil durchgehende Aktion 
-auf jeden Fall leicht sein 

Ich habe mich natürlich schon umgeschaut und bin da auf folgende Blanks gestoßen:
-Interceptor
-Tusk Spin
-Harrison Wizard

welchen würdet ihr mir empfelen?
Sebi


----------



## hsobolewski (21. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Hast du dir schon mal den Pacific Bay Blank 1263 angeschaut. Egal ob es die Tradional Serie oder Rainforest Serie ist. Ist ein echt guter Blank gerade zu dieser Fischerei die du willst.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Hi!
CMW MP 1!
Fischt der Sundvogel!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Angler 1991 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

130gr ist doch nur für nen Blank ganzschön viel,oder irre ich mich da?
sebi


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Keine Ahnung ob das viel ist. Ich habe jedenfalls keinen Blank gefunden der bei vergleichbarer Länge und Wurfgewicht erheblich leichter ist.

Die Anforderungen, die du da beschrieben hast, erfüllt die Rute aus meiner Sicht perfekt. Nur nützt dir das nicht viel, weil das jeder untersciedlich empfindet. Soweit ich weiß, sind auch einige vom Interceptor-Blank schwerst begeistert.
Das Problem ist ja, dass selbst wenn man so eine Rute mal in der Hand hat ein Vergleich nicht leicht ist, weil man beim angeln wirklich keine Lust hat einen Rutenvergleichstest durch zu führen.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich seinerzeit einen Sportex Kev-Blank haben wollte. Die Eigenschaften des Blanks der 3053 finde ich überragend.
Ich habe mich dann mit mehreren Leuten unterhalten und bekam dann den Hinweis, dass diese Kev-Blanks nun wirklich nicht mehr so Uptodate sind. Nicht desto trotz finde ich diese Ruten, bezüglich bestimmter Eigenschaften klasse.

Zur Mefo-Rute:

Positiv:

leicht
hervoragende Wurfeigenschaften
weich und doch schnell
sensibel und massig Kraft um auch einen größeren Fisch zu bändigen
der Kevlarmantel sorgt für eine gewisse Unempfindlichkeit
Negativ:

enges Wurfgewichtsspektrum, optimal liegt es zwischen 10-20g, bei 25g wirkt die Rute schon leicht überladen, aber 25g braucht man auch nicht.
sehr enges Einsatzgebiet, ich nutze die Rute wirklich ausschließlich zum Küstenangeln, vielleicht noch mal auf Rapfen, sie könnte sich wegen der soften Spitze auch zum Dropshotten auf Distanz eignen, aber das habe ich noch nicht probiert.
Fazit: Eine Rute mit hervorragenden Wurf- und Drilleigenschaften, die allerdings verglichen mit anderen modernen Spinnruten sehr weich wirkt. 
Aufgrund des recht hohen Preises würde ich sie nur bedingt empfehlen, es gibt viele wirklich tolle Ruten auf dem Markt, insbesondere Shimano bietet da seit einiger Zeit wirklich gute Ruten zum Mefofischen an.

Uli


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Ich würde versuchen einen Batson-Blank zu bekommen.
Es gibt keinen Blankhersteller, der mehr Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet hat.
Von Batson gibt es 40-80 verschiedene Meerforellenblanks (Steelhead/Lachs).
Die "Meerforellenblanks" von Harrison sind nur umgelabelte Postenrutenblanks (Interceptor) aber trotzdem gut geeignet.
Anstelle eines Harrison Blanks würde ich eher den Tusk 20/40 nehmen.
Der ist besser und hat real ca. 8-20g. WG.


----------



## Angler 1991 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

was heißen folgende angaben?
*Line Wt.**Lure Wt.**Butt**Tip*
*Blank Wt.*

*wie kann man die angaben umrechnen?*
*sebi*


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Ich würde versuchen einen Batson-Blank zu bekommen.
> Es gibt keinen Blankhersteller, der mehr Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet hat.
> Von Batson gibt es 40-80 verschiedene Meerforellenblanks (Steelhead/Lachs).
> Die "Meerforellenblanks" von Harrison sind nur umgelabelte Postenrutenblanks (Interceptor) aber trotzdem gut geeignet.
> ...


 
Welchen soll er nehmen? Welcher ist geeignet und welcher nicht so? Und wenn ja warum?;+ ;+ ;+ 


Uli


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

@Uli: Frag doch die Sterne


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Angler 1991 schrieb:


> was heißen folgende angaben?
> Line Wt.Lure Wt.ButtTip
> Blank Wt.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Line WT ist das Rückgrat und Lure WT das OPTIMALE WG.
Tip: Spitzendurchmesser
Butt: Popodurchmesser

Was wichtig ist: Lure WT und Line WT

Es gibt Ruten, die das gleiche Rückgrat haben (Line WT) aber unterschiedliches WG (Lure WT). Diese haben dann einfach eine unterschiedliche dicke Spitze und mehr oder weniger Spitzenaktion.

Du möchtest optimal 20 g. werfen können aber auch mal 12 oder 25 g. anhängen und einen mittelschnellen nicht zu harten Knüppel fischen?
Dafür empfehle ich dir die IST1264F mit 1,98 mm. Spitzendurchmesser.

Die Wurfgewichtsangaben stimmen bei den Batson Salmonidenruten sehr genau.
Bei den Castingruten sind die Angaben etwas untertrieben.

Die Blanks bekommst du bei Dieter Weiler.
Sie haben 30 Jahre oder lebenslange Garantie.

Wenn es deine erste Rute ist, würde ich aber nicht mit einem so hochwertigen Blank anfangen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

:q :m Die Blankdiskussion hatten wir schon mal. Wer da wie Ochs vom Berg steht, dem nützen Aussagen nicht viel, wie der Hersteller hat gute. Etwas Substanz wäre nett.

@Angler1991

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57072

Wenn du dort eine Rute findest die dir gefällt, dann schick dem Besitzer einfach eine PN. Dann bekommst du Erfahrungen aus erster Hand und es sind einige interessante Blanks und Fertigruten dabei.


Sorry Thilo, da ist es ja. Besonders deinem letzten Satz würde ich uneingeschränkt zu stimmen. Ein Blank mit dem man nicht zufrieden ist, weil er nicht dem entspricht, was man will ist ein Sch...blank. Von daher würde ich auch jedem erstmal zu einer Fertigrute raten, danach weiß man irgendwann was man will.


Uli


----------



## Angler 1991 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Ich tendire zu dem Tusk Blank,da ich lieber Leicht fische und das wird meine Erste Selbstgemachte Rute,da möchte ich nicht gleich 189€ rausballer.Vllt mal später,aber noch nicht gleich zum Anfang!
Welche Tipps könnt ihr mir geben,hinsichtig des Rutenbaus?
Ich habe mir bereits das Blinkersonderheft"Rutenbau" bestellt,..ich denke,da werden die Grundzüge des Rutenbaus drinstehen!
sebi


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Der Tusk Blank ist eine gute Wahl!
Mein Tipp wäre die Ringe perfekt anzuschleifen und zu entgraten.
Dazu versuchen, jede Art von Staub zu vermeiden und vor dem ersten Lackieren mal zu testen, wie lange man den ausgewählten Lack verarbeiten kann und ob er bei dem eingestellten Mischungsverhältnis auch wirklich klebefrei aushärtet.
Sonst ist alles für die Katz.
Nimm keinen Billiglack.


----------



## Angler 1991 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

sorry,dass ich jetzt schon frage,aber was ist das entgraten genau?das ist doch das,wo man die "füße" der Ringe abschleift,sodass der Übergang: Blank->Ring so flach wie möglich ist,oder?!
sebi


----------



## hsobolewski (22. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Ganz einfach. Du sollst den Übergang vom Blank zu Ringfuss so am Ringfuss anschleifen das dieser flach anfängt. Und dann denn endstandene Grad abschleifen am Fuss. Denn wenn du dies nicht machst kann es sein (muss nicht) das durch das eindrücken in den Blank sich dieser beschädigt.
Wenst du manche billigringe verwendest solltest du die Nassen die bei bei einem Fuss an der seite sind auch ein wenig legalisieren. Hilft beim Wickeln sehr und auch später im Gebrauch verhintert es das dieser sich durcharbeitet.
Was den Lack angeht. Wenn du den Flexcoat nimmst gibt es keine Probleme ausser du mischt ihn nicht sauber 1:1 und vermisch ihn ca. 2min. Nicht kürzer aber auch nicht deutlich länger. Was beim Lack sehr wichtig ist. Er sollte nicht zu alt sein. Man kann zwar tricksen nur wird es nieh das Ergebnis wie wenn er nur max 1/2 Jahr alt ist.


----------



## Broder (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Angler 1991 schrieb:


> I-im drill bis ins Handteil durchgehende Aktion



Moin Moin Sebi,


dann hat der Blank nicht genug Rückrat eine große Meerforelle würde Dir dann das Handgelenk brechen bzw der Rollenhalter würde wegfliegen ist alles schon passiert. 
:q 

PS: Gratulier zum Tombolagewinn ( Spinngerte )  spar Dir lieber die Kohle Du wirst sie noch brauchen wenn Du weiter auf die Silberlingepirsch gehen willst.

|uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Angler 1991 schrieb:


> -3 bis 3,15m
> -Ein Wurfgewicht um die 20gr haben
> -Eine Schnelle Aktion,nicht allzuhart,da ich mit geflochtener fische
> -im drill bis ins Handteil durchgehende Aktion
> -auf jeden Fall leicht sein


Gute Long-Range Blanks und Top auf Forellen #6 sind diese mir gut bekannten, bis auf den ersten habe ich auch alle Blanks da und könnte (am WE) genauer messen.

- CMW MP1 ,  10'3"         3,15m , WG nominal 5-40g, eher 5-25g als DT L-R 
- Sportex  HM-Turbo-1 3011 3,00m , WG nominal 5-25g, 3-25g stimmt eher  (Oldie, kaum noch zu bekommen)
- Sportex  KevSpin-3 3053  3,05m , WG nominal --35g, 8-35g stimmt eher  (Oldie, noch Restbestände)
- Harrison VHF 10'6"       3,20m , WG nominal 5-30g                      , Gewicht ST=25+HT=87 => 112g
- Harrison VHF 10'2"       3,10m , WG nominal 5-30g, 7-38g stimmt eher

Gerade 20g werfen alle gut und weit.
Härte und Schnellkraft von oben nach unten zunehmend, allerdings steigt damit auch die Abrissgefahr (beim Wurf)! :m

Mit sehr kleinen Ködern <10g macht der Oldie HM-Turbo-1 den andern "Neuen" sogar richtig einen vor - anstrengungsloses Superweitwerfen und Bombenkontakt, sollte man kaum glauben, ist aber so. :g

Wenn "im drill bis ins Handteil durchgehende Aktion" weich und schnell ins parabolische im Handteil gehend heißen soll, dann ist die MP1 (wie von sundvogel beschrieben) erste Wahl, perfekter Puffer.

Ich persönlich mag mehr die Biegereserven, also eine super-Progression, kraftvoll ins Handteil runterlaufend, um den ganz großen Paroli zu bieten. (bin eben immer verkappter Hechtfischer )

Den von hsobolewski genannten Pacific Bay Blank 1263 würde ich aber auch anschauen, besonders in der Rainforest-IM7 Ausführung (wg. der Power und dem Superfinish), und preislich gesehen ist der bestimmt interessant - bis auf andere in günstigen oder Restbeständen halt.
Leider kenn ich den nicht (bisher), weiß also auch nichts über die Biegekurve, bei der 9ft Version des 1086 in ähnlichem WG-Range würde die Aktionskurve jedenfalls genau mit extrem-spitzig nicht wie gewünscht passen.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Hi Det!
Die Sportex sind ja ganz schön, habe ich ja auch gerne mit gefischt. Aber die komische Griffaufteilung und die teilweise miese Korkqualität die beim Watangeln im Salzwasser förmlich zerfällt sind bei einer Investition im 150 Euro Bereich schon bedenklich finde ich.

Hat die neuen Sportex eigentlich immer noch keiner ausprobiert???

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Angler 1991 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

das mit dem"bis ins Handteil" war etwas schlecht formuliert,ich meinte damt,dass der Blank kein Knüppel ist,...|wavey: 
aber auch kein Wappelstock!
Robert(Mads Rutenbau) meinte,dass es bei ihm nur Kork bis 30cm gibt,...#t ich würde aber eher auf 40-50cm tendireren!
was kann man da machen?
sebi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Broder schrieb:


> dann hat der Blank nicht genug Rückrat eine große Meerforelle würde Dir dann das Handgelenk brechen bzw der Rollenhalter würde wegfliegen ist alles schon passiert.


In der Tat? dann weiß ich ja noch einen weiteren Grund, wieso ich die softe aber gleichfalls kraftvolle Biege-Progression so schätze. :m


----------



## Margaux (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Angler 1991 schrieb:


> Robert(Mads Rutenbau) meinte,dass es bei ihm nur Kork bis 30cm gibt,...#t ich würde aber eher auf 40-50cm tendireren!
> was kann man da machen?
> sebi


 
@sebi
Da habt Ihr Euch bestimmt mißverstanden. Mad baut die Ruten exakt nach Kundenwünschen auf und das gilt auch für die Korklänge.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Aber die komische Griffaufteilung und die teilweise miese Korkqualität die beim Watangeln im Salzwasser förmlich zerfällt sind bei einer Investition im 150 Euro Bereich schon bedenklich finde ich.


@Pikepauly
Da sind Blanks gefragt und aufgeführt, keine Fertigruten! :m 
Demzufolge wird der Griff ja wie gewünscht - hoffentlich. #6

Stimme dir bei dem Griffaufbau der alten ab-Werk-Ruten aber auch voll zu, ich habe wie schon anders geschrieben jetzt 6 Jahre bis zum funktionsfähigen Umbau meiner ersten Sportex-von-der-Stange gebraucht und im 7.Jahr fängt sie endlich, das war sehr lange und der Abriß des alten Rollenhalters ist bei denen eine überhaupt nicht empfehlenswerte Sache #t .
Darum nur noch Blanks, habe 1 weiteren 3m und einen 2,70m seit heute davon.


----------



## mad (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Angler 1991 schrieb:


> ......Robert(Mads Rutenbau) meinte,dass es bei ihm nur Kork bis 30cm gibt,...#t ich würde aber eher auf 40-50cm tendireren!
> was kann man da machen?
> sebi



servus,

stimmt nicht ganz.|wavey: 
der kork für "normale" spinnruten ist 35cm lang.
bekomme aber bald kork in 50cm länge.:vik:


----------



## Angler 1991 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

er baut sie nicht für mich,sonder er schickt mir das getackle zu und ich baue es mir selber zusammen!|bla: 
was kann man denn da machen;+ 
2x Kork bestellen und dann auf wunsch abschneiden und zusammenkleben;+ 
sebi


----------



## Angler 1991 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Danke Mad,hab ´deinen Beitag zu spät gelesen:vik: 
wann bekommste die denm?
sebi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Angler 1991 schrieb:


> Robert(Mads Rutenbau) meinte,dass es bei ihm nur Kork bis 30cm gibt


Zusammensetzen und anreihen geht immer, nehme z.B. auch 10cm Stücke und baue mir 35, 38 oder mehr zusammen, kein Problem, Kork kann man z.B. super zusammenleimen, das ist besser wie ab Werk die Stange. Wenn man dann selber noch schleifen kann, wird es u.U. auch glatter als der berühmte Kinderpopo. :m

(Uff, komme mit dem Lesen+Schreiben ja gar nicht mehr nach ...)


----------



## Pikepauly (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

@Angler 1991
Will ja hier nicht klugs........, aber find Mefo angeln mit ner schön straffen Rute und 0,22 er Top Monofil wesentlich entspannter. Ob man damit unbedingt viel kürzer wirft glaub ich nicht. Mehr Fische verliert man auch nicht. 
Nur mehr Kosten für Schnurverschleiss, aber das hält sich im Rahmen.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Pikepauly (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Gibbet wieder Sportex Blanks zu kaufen?????
Ich dachte das ist vorbei!


----------



## Angler 1991 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

ich hätte noch eine weitere Frage an Mad!
1) Kannste mir den Spines markiern,da das meine erste rute ist?

allgemeine Frage:
kann man mit normalen mitteln den kork selber bohren und was muss man da beachten?
sebi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Gibbet wieder Sportex Blanks zu kaufen?????
> Ich dachte das ist vorbei!


Es gibt noch Reste, sogar noch 3054 z.B. .
Solange die VHF-Reihe nicht den ganz unteren WG-Bereich abdeckt, und die VT/Interceptors *mir* zu C-Aktionsmäßig ist, machen die HMs als ganz leichte mit ihrer schnellen Spitzenaktion am meisten Spaß - weiste ja selber. Die 3011 und 3054 haben jedenfalls kein genaues Pendant, die 3053 schon s.o., was wunder wenn ich gespannt auf den Vergleich BP und 3054 am nächsten langen WE warte (nicht auf Forellen :g).



Angler 1991 schrieb:


> allgemeine Frage:
> kann man mit normalen mitteln den kork selber bohren und was muss man da beachten?
> sebi


Nicht gut ohne Drehbank oder dergleichen, wird schwierig eine große Bohrung zentrisch zu machen.

*Welcher Blank soll es denn jetzt werden von Harrison, oder ein Tusk ? #h *


----------



## Broder (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Angler 1991 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich natürlich schon umgeschaut und bin da auf folgende Blanks gestoßen:
> -Interceptor
> -Tusk Spin
> -Harrison Wizard
> ...



Ich würde Dir empfehlen alle zu testen ganz unverbindlich.
Ein ander Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht.

 In diesem Sinne


----------



## mad (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Angler 1991 schrieb:


> ich hätte noch eine weitere Frage an Mad!
> 1) Kannste mir den Spines markiern,da das meine erste rute ist?



servus,

na klar kein problem,
und den kork den ich habe und bekomme der paßt auf die blanks ohne lang zu bohren oder schleifen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

@Broder
Wie willste Blanks testen ohne Aufbau, und dann wieder zurückgeben? |kopfkrat 

Da wäre ja eher ein *Spinnrutentreffen* die richtige Maßnahme, wo man fertige Stücke mal ausprobieren kann und dann wirklich weiß was funzt. 

Sag nur Himmelfahrt und Edersee - hoffentlich klappt alles gut bis dahin! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> und die teilweise miese Korkqualität die beim Watangeln im Salzwasser förmlich zerfällt


@Pikepauly
Ah, jetzt verstehe ich noch einen anderen Grund, wieso Du eine neue in "Plastik" hast, sicher ist sicher. 

Die neuen Sportex werden jetzt in Tschechien montiert, wie einige Leuts genau zu wissen scheinen, und auch die letzteren der Old-Sportex wurden dort nach solchen Aussagen dort montiert. Das war also schon lange keine gute Arbeit Made-in-Germany mehr, und so sah es ja auch aus und fühlte sich an, mir hat noch keine gefallen.

mad wird aber bestimmt nen besseren salzwasserfesten Kork haben, da darfste dann wieder auf den guten Kork umsteigen! :q :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Broder schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir empfehlen alle zu testen ganz unverbindlich.
> Ein ander Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht.
> 
> In diesem Sinne


 

Das habe ich ja schon vorne gesagt. Frag die Leute die solche Blanks fischen. Wenn sie ihre Rute ehrlich beschreiben, dann kannst du dir ein Bild machen, ansonsten viel Glück. Wenn es dir erstmal ums bauen geht dann bau doch eine Rute die weniger spezifisch ist. Mit ner individuellen Mefopeitsche würde ich vielleicht nicht starten.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Ich würde versuchen einen Batson-Blank zu bekommen.
> Es gibt keinen Blankhersteller, der mehr Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet hat.
> Von Batson gibt es 40-80 verschiedene Meerforellenblanks (Steelhead/Lachs).


Die von Batson sind doch die neuen Blanks ala Rainshadow + Co, die CMW seit 2007 im Programm hat, nicht wahr?

Ich bin da schon ein bischen skeptisch #t , denn das sind US-Blanks ja wohl primär für US, keine aus EU. Für meine Erfahrung schon ein Riesenunterschied, denn die Art dort zu fischen ist anders, und die Abstimmung der Geräte demzufolge auch. 
Gerade die Ostseestrand+Watangelfischerei ist auch was spezielles, soviel kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung immerhin auch davon.

Die USA können der supergroße (größte?) Angelwirtschaftsmarkt sein, nur technisch halte ich bis auf das spezielle Bass-Fischen von denen nicht viel, nicht mal anständige Spinnruten gibts in den Läden, nur kurze Stöckchen. 
Von anderen Angelarten wie Fried+Stippfischen und dem ganzen Sachen, die aus Italien und UK kommen, will ich mal gar nicht erst reden. :g
Überzeuge mich gerne vom Gegenteil  :m



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Meerforellenblanks" von Harrison sind nur umgelabelte Postenrutenblanks (Interceptor) aber trotzdem gut geeignet.


Du meinst wohl Posenruten, ich grübelte ?
Harrison hat inzwischen auch eine neue weit modernere Serie, die mehr kann als der Angler üblicherweise verwerten kann.


----------



## Angler 1991 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> na klar kein problem,
> und den kork den ich habe und bekomme der paßt auf die blanks ohne lang zu bohren oder schleifen.


was meist du damit genau?
Ist da schon eine Bohrung drin;+ |kopfkrat oder wie kann ich das verstehen?


			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Mit ner individuellen Mefopeitsche würde ich vielleicht nicht starten.


Ich aber:vik: ,ne mal im Ernst,handwerklich bin ich fit und sowas wie ringe anbinden,wird auch schon klappen!
Ich habe bald sehr viel Zeit(Sommmerferien ) und da werde ich mich ein paar tage hinsetzten und alles gaanz in ruhe machen!
sebi


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Na dann wünsche ich dir gutes gelingen.

Ich denke so entschlossen wie du bist bekommst du das sauber hin.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

@Angler_1991
Du holst Dir ja das Buch von C.Weckesser wie oben gesagt, sehr zu empfehlen. 
Der Kork wird meist mit etwas Übermaß gebohrt und dann unterfüttert, da alles beschrieben.

Was sundvogel schon zu Recht sagt, ist daß eine gute + befriedigende Meerforellenpeitsche was ganz besonderes ist, wenn nicht sogar die Königin der Spinnruten und Weitwurfpeitschen. :m 

Man kann da auch leicht was vergurken oder besser gesagt durch Falschabstimmung paßt es dann nicht.
Dafür gibts aber die Bücher, die Anleitungen und gerade auch die Hilfe. Wenn mad die möglichen Ringlinien ermittelt, kann das schon mal nicht mehr schiefgehen und eine Gefahr ist weniger.

Mit Geduld und Ruhe geht schon was, und wenn man nicht gleich den Anspruch an ein superduper Exponat stellt, sollte das schon klappen!


----------



## Angler 1991 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus mit dem Lack,..welchen verwendet ihr und wo kann man dem herbekommen?
Werden damit nur die Ringwicklungen "versiegelt/lackiert" oder auch dieser Winding Check?
sebi


----------



## Pikepauly (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

@Det
Will fürs Salzwasser nie wieder Kork!
Bin ich mir sicher. Da kann Mad noch sone tolle Qualität haben.
Die ich übrigens ab Ende der Woche besichtigen kann. FREU!
Möchte aber niemand empfehlen ne Rute mit Duplon zu bauen, wenn die nicht gefällt ist die mit Sicherheit fast unverkäuflich!


----------



## Hardi (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Moin Sebi,
den Lack, habe mit Flex Coat 2 K die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, bekommst Du natürlich auch bei Robert.
Du versiegelst damit die Bindungen.
Vor den Windingcheck setzt Du auch eine Wicklung und versiegelst die auch. Mit dieser lackierten Wicklung hast Du dann auch eventuelle kleine Spalten zwischen Windingcheck und Blank versiegelt. Der Windingcheck wird aber eh geklebt und ist meist schon dicht.
Viel Spass beim Basteln.

@Pikepauli, kannst den Kork ja auch mit Korkseal behandeln. 
P.S.: An einer Spinnrute gibt es für mich nix anderes als Kork. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Hardi schrieb:


> @Pikepauli, kannst den Kork ja auch mit Korkseal behandeln.
> P.S.: An einer Spinnrute gibt es für mich nix anderes als Kork.
> Gruß Thomas


Hast Du vlt. Erfahrungen mit Leinöl-auf-Kork und Salzwasser?
Dürfte meiner Einschätzung nach den Kork auch unverwüstlich machen, und so richtig schön abgelagert ausgehärtet ist das supergriffig und ist auch naß und im Regen ein gutes Feeling.

ForellenMike hatte ja auch schon mal den Tischlertrick mit schnell wieder nachwischen gebracht, damit es eben nicht lange klebrig bleibt. Ich habe einige geölte Griffe, und gerade die Langzeiterfahrung ist sehr gut, das ausbröseln des Korks auch bei einer derben Bürstenreinigung unterbleibt durch die Leinölverklebung in den Poren. Ansonsten hat man die Kitts+Rindenkrümel ganz schnell rausgeschrubbt, wie mir gerade letztens bei einer Rute passierte .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

gerade dies als Lenkerband-Kork gefunden.
http://www.raddiscount.de/P00593.html
Ist das wirklich noch Kork, kennt das jemand?

Habe mir mit dem dünnen Korkband von DAM mal einige sehr schöne Langstippengriffe gewickelt, die immer noch ultratop bei so einer Rute sind.


----------



## Angler 1991 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

ich habe mir bereits eine Rutenauflage aus alten "weinflaschenhaltern" gebastelt! Die Schwingungen sind perfekt und ich hatte noch Isolierstoof,dieser aus Schaum,der ist glaub ich ganz gut geeignet!
Ich bin noch am überlgen,wie ich den Faden/das Garn spannen soll?!
könnt ihr mir da was emfelen/was vorschlagen,wie ich das am besten mache?
sebi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*



Angler 1991 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch am überlgen,wie ich den Faden/das Garn spannen soll?!


the best - Nähmaschine! #6


----------



## Hardi (26. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Moin Sebi,
lege die Garnspule in eine Schüssel und führe das Garn durch ein Telefonbuch. Möchtest Du die Spannung des Garns erhöhen, lege noch ein Telefonbuch oder "was weis ich" auf das Telefonbuch.  
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Angler 1991 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

leidet darunter nicht die qualtität des Garnes?
Ich meine so in Richtung aufrauen oder so,....
gib es keine "schönere" Variante?
sebi


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Eigentlich sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Du kannst aber auch einen Garnspanner verwenden der mit Federspannung arbeitet. Hast du inzwischen ein Buch angeschafft? Würde ich dir echt empfehlen.


----------



## Angler 1991 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

das buch müsste morgen im briefkasten liegen!:vik: 
sebi


----------



## Pikepauly (26. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Nen paar schöne Mefo taugliche Fertig Ruten könntest Du auch am Edersee testen.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Wieso das denn?
Wurden in der Eder jetzt auch Meeresforellen eingesetzt?
Wenn ja, sind da auch fangfähige dabei gewesen oder nur so kleine Dinger, die dann nach Holland abwandern?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. April 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Ne, man braucht doch nicht unbedingt Meerforellen um Meerforellenruten auszuprobieren! Vieles läßt sich sogar ohne Fisch ausprobieren, wobei andere Forellen dann sogar aushelfen könnten. 

Der Edersee als AB-Zentralplatz ist wenigstens für alle noch akzeptabel erreichbar. Außerdem für die Hechtspezies sehr interessant. Gerade die fischen aber auch gerne mal auf (große) Forellen.


----------



## Angler 1991 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht mit bestellungen aus dem Ammi-Land?
Eine Pacific Bay Salmo/Steelhead ist ne feine "Ersatzrute"oder?!
Sebi


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

Ein Pacific Bay ist sicher mehr als eine Ersatzrute.
Bei Ami-Bestellungen kommen noch 25% Gebühren + teurer Versand dazu.
Garantie ist auch nicht so einfach.
Wenn du dich nach einer Pacific Bay umsehen möchtest, würde ich es man bei Ebaymitglied "hsobolewski" versuchen.
Der führt diese Blanks und dort bekommst du auch Garantie, wenn mal der Zapfen rausfällt.


----------



## Angler 1991 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

das mit der "ersatzrute"war ironisch gemeint 
aber trotzdem danke für die Tipps
sebi


----------



## Angler 1991 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mefoblank*

was für erfahrungen habt ihr mit holzspacern gemacht?
tut mir leid,mad aber ich habe einen besseren blank,billiger bekommen und konnte nicht "nein"sagen!
mfg sebi


----------

